# Mcfaddin on sabine pass side report



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Me and my wife fished yesterday from about 10-3. Been a while since we 
have got some time to fish together with kids and everything else.
first of all I have to brag. Its pretty nice to have a wife that likes to yak all the baits out.
she did a great job and has learned a lot. Well we did not have a lot of action
but right off the bat she reeled in a ray about 40-50 lbs.we had three more 
Good runs one bit through a 150 lb mono leader and I put on steel 
just to have another bite through that half way up it. Another one just pulled the hook.
ray was caught on cut mullet. Two good runs came from cut ray. Lost the other
on a whole live bull mullet. Bait was easy to come by but not as thick as the madness
last week.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

YOU are a blessed man!:texasflag


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice man.. I dropped a few chunks of ray out there yesterday evening for a few hours and no runs... Never realized how long it stayed shallow out there. Glad yall have some action


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like you had the place to yourself.Your lucky to have a yaking wife.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Yea I try and fish on the weekdays most of the time. There is usually only one or two others down there if that and usually people start showing up around 2. And yes I am definitely blessed!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice ray

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

